# Some people just shouldnt drive an atv



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

THIS HAPPEND AT A LOCAL ATV PARK CLOSE TO WHERE I LIVE, ITS IN CROSBY, TEXAS, LUCKY NO ONE WAS SERIOUSLY HURT, FORWARD THE VIDEO TO THE ONE MINUTE MARK TO SEE WHAT HAPPENS.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Wow! That was incredibly lucky no one was hurt...........:nono:


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Glad no one got hurt in that. If he didnt have bigger tires on it i bet it would have sank haha. They also should have been wearin life jackets haha.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

The father of that child should be taken to jail for being stupid enough to let that woman go into untested waters with him.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Unfortunately that kind of ignorance happens alot out at that riding spot.It is exactly the reason why I don't take my 10 yr old son out there to ride.Don't get me wrong,I do go out there and ride on occasion,just to cruise around and drink a couple of cold ones and watch the ignorance that is so normal out there.But it bothers me when there is a child involved.I have seen it too many times.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

To many ignorant people in this world. Common sence people, common sence. Looks like only stupid people are breading that group.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

Agree with monsterbrute, i stay away from that place too crowded, i perfer outlaw atv park, it makes me mad when i see young kids driving there daddys 700cc + atvs, just a recipe for disaster, nothing agaisnt my people cause im mexican american, and im proud to be born and raised in the usa, but some really lack common sense, especiall when they pack 3+ people on a quad...........i hope i dont get flaged for saying that.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah I actually saw two girls riding out there one day with a LITTLE BABY, like only months old, btween them on the bike... Those people are ridiculous over there!!! They are the reason Crosby will close...


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

WELL YEAH THERES NO REMEDY FOR STUPIDITY, ITS PEOPLE LIKE THAT, THAT RUIN THE FUN FOR THE REST OF US, WELL IF THEY CLOSE IT DOWN OH WELL, I DONT RIDE MUCH AT MELS, MORE AT OUTLAW, BUT AM ALWAYS LOOKING FOR NEW PLACES TOO RIDE, PLANNING A TRIP OUT TO HIDDEN FALLS ADVENTURE PARK IN MARBLE FALLS, TEXAS, LOOKS LIKE AN AWESOME PLACE TO RIDE. :bigok:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah this doesnt suprise me one bit since its coming from Melanies side... I put in at Outlaws every time due to the ignorance and fear of somebody breaking in my truck at her side


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

Yeah thats why i perfer outlaws, me and my brother ride there alot, there parking is better more spread out, not crowded like mels the first time i rode at mels, i had parked my truck in a nice spot, whent out and rode for like an hour came back my truck and trailer were surrounded by three other trucks that parked real close too me, and the were camped all around my truck, couldnt even pull out to load my atv up, finally told them too move, i guess they didnt have common sense to know they needed to move, not only that right after that i took off halfway home i blew the trailer tire, seems like one of those moroons hit my trailer wheel well cause it was bent in and was rubbing on the tire, and caused it to blow out, i was furious and that was the last time i ever went to mels


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

fstang24 said:


> Yeah thats why i perfer outlaws, me and my brother ride there alot, there parking is better more spread out, not crowded like mels the first time i rode at mels, i had parked my truck in a nice spot, whent out and rode for like an hour came back my truck and trailer were surrounded by three other trucks that parked real close too me, and the were camped all around my truck, couldnt even pull out to load my atv up, finally told them too move, i guess they didnt have common sense to know they needed to move, not only that right after that i took off halfway home i blew the trailer tire, seems like one of those moroons hit my trailer wheel well cause it was bent in and was rubbing on the tire, and caused it to blow out, i was furious and that was the last time i ever went to mels


Hate to say it But, Sounds like they accomplished what they wanted. That is another reason y we loose trails even though we r acting responsible. Which really stinks!


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I dont know about the place that video took place out but I know at the small public place I ride at they finally put some rules up to enforce wearing helmets and no passengers on atvs. Its a lawsuit waiting to happen. People these days will suit someone for nothing just to make a buck. Stupid people hurt the rest of us law-abiding citizens.


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

that is crazy! but i like how the guy was saying not to let water in the muffler lol


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

A perfect example of why a great local riding area so many have enjoyed for years is now being threatened due to ignorance and lack of common sense. This place is practically my backyard and I've gotten to where I have no desire to go mix it up with idiots.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I have alot going on right now,but when I get time to ride again I will post up on here and introduce you guys to a great riding area not far from Crosby.You can park at my house and leave from my yard.


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

man some people just make you say "are you serious"? thats one of them. makes you shake your head at the stupidity


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

TX4PLAY said:


> A perfect example of why a great local riding area so many have enjoyed for years is now being threatened due to ignorance and lack of common sense. This place is practically my backyard and I've gotten to where I have no desire to go mix it up with idiots.


 Hey Tx4play...whats the threat at crosby??...and is it a threat to the whole area or just mel's side....There were some poles under highway 90 that im sure served some purpose although they had been run over!..me and my kiddo go there often and park on mel's side outside by the mailbox....The best thing about that side is the Taco Lady!!....I may try the outlaw side next time....


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

i hate that i have seen a child killed because of that i am a emt and tried saving him but the bike crushed him


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

The threat is the negative attention that gets drawn to an area when people are basket lifted off the hardpack by the Coast Guard after a high speed alchohol induced accident, or when police reports are filed for folks shooting firearms at the Figure 8, or when cars get burned at the Lakes. When an area gets 'Hot' police start making a presence and writing stupid tickets (which they are now doing). The purple poles are there to mark a land owners property that is neither Outlaws nor Mels and is a whole other situation but will eventually come to a head as well. I've had alot of fun out there in the past 8-10 years or so but anymore unless it is a weekday or a Friday night I'll just stay home or travel somewhere else.


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

TX4PLAY said:


> The threat is the negative attention that gets drawn to an area when people are basket lifted off the hardpack by the Coast Guard after a high speed alchohol induced accident, or when police reports are filed for folks shooting firearms at the Figure 8, or when cars get burned at the Lakes. When an area gets 'Hot' police start making a presence and writing stupid tickets (which they are now doing). The purple poles are there to mark a land owners property that is neither Outlaws nor Mels and is a whole other situation but will eventually come to a head as well. I've had alot of fun out there in the past 8-10 years or so but anymore unless it is a weekday or a Friday night I'll just stay home or travel somewhere else.


 
Aok...Thanx for the info...I have not seen the police out there....Me and my kiddo have gone out there for the last few years during daylight hours on saturday.....Have seen plenty of idiots...I hope they dont end up screwing things up for the rest of us normal folks....gonna start using the outlaw side so that I dont have to go around the purple poles....I am closer to 50 than 40 and prefer to follow the rules!!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

outskirtsdweller said:


> ...whats the threat at crosby??...and is it a threat to the whole area or just mel's side....There were some poles under highway 90 that im sure served some purpose although they had been run over!....


Its not Mels or Outlaws...the purple poles mark some "river property" that doesnt belong to either side and they are trying to get ATVs off of it, there is a dispute with Outlaws side about where their property boundaries are (this according to Randall and his wife @ Outlaws whom I know very well)


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I prefer outlaws side too! Every time we go over to Mels side we get stuck in a traffic jam at the creek crossing... And those idiots over there are very rude and inconsiderate...


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

My texas brothers i knwo what ya mean, mels is out of control on a saturday, i went on a friday around noon and wasnt that bad, matter of fact no one out there, i usually ride outlaw atv park, much better in my opinion but did notice it too was rather crowded the last time i went, i want too hit up hidden falls adventure park, in marble falls, texas looks like a sweet park for fast trail riding


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah, and they have some good Jeep trails too... I'd like to go there one day


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

Yeah maybe we can all get together and plan a ride out there, would be hella fun


----------

